# Manistee Outing Labor Day Weekend



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Ya it sounds good to me Larry just do what ya think we should do. 1st,2nd, or 3rd dont matter to me, just make sure my 1st place money has alot in it. LOL  Gotta Go Larry just got a tripple and Tim dont know what to do SEEEEE YAA........cazniK     Oh ya Tim can you take pic. of all the teams that are in it and take it by there boats. That be cool, and put them on the net also the winners.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Whit, Larry and I will be arriving around 6:30 and hope to fish late into Friday, early early on Saturday, and probably until after dark Sat night. Again early early on Sunday am. We're going somewhat budget minded, bringing food and beverages, sleeping on the truck/boat, and devoting our time toward fishing every possible minute we can. We'll probably take a break mid day Saturday and do some regrouping along with settling mini tournemant results. Caznic won't arrive until fishing time Sat am. 

Ray, the fire pit is a great idea I will check into, but fishing the early and late shift will tax even the most exhuberant hardcore fisherman. We probably wont even get to the cleaning station until 11pm Sat night, but could maybe use that as a meeting point. Is it Labor Day yet?

A blow day could change everything, so lets all prepare for anything.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Here's the rules, as they should be. Everyone pays $100 entry fee, and winner takes all, of course we could just make it simpler and you can pay me now. Honestly, I don't care, it'll be just fun to fish for something. We could have a total weight thing, and then the largest salmon too. That would give everyone a fair chance if its too rough for me and my little boat. Let me know when and where and lets have a good time.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Toto you would probably have as good if not a better chance to win big fish by trolling the harbor, channel, and Manistee Lake.
Splitshot give me a call on my cell and let me know where everyone is meeting at and maybe I could come up from Ludington for a visit. I won't have access to a computer after tomorrow cause I'll be heading back to Ludington.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Steinfishski, do Whit and Larry know they are signed up for that grueling schedule  ?

I hope to meet up with the group in the evening one night, but I doubt I'll be able to bring a boat to fish. Please keep me posted on the campfire details.

Butch


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Some of us more chronologically gifted participants will use our well honed judgemental skills and modify our activities to fit a more sedate mode of exertion.

Place to gather and share lies.........errr.........stories on Friday night:
Picnic area near the stub pier as Splitshot suggests
The Northside Bar


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Whit have You been drinking some of that Code Red Mountian Dew? Every thing we do these days is sedate. I might take a ride down there Friday evening also for the firepit get together.
Splitshot there's a seat on my boat for the saturday mourning fishing. Your welcome to help Whit and Me, not that it will take much to beat these guys. LOL
I think the prize money should be split up 3 ways for the total wieght+ points. Keep the big fish prize seperate.
Good Luck to All.
George


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'm juz tryin' ta baffle deze guyz wid a plethora of verbal subtrefuge so dey thinks we are two gentle ol' harmless codjures.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

What did you guys say? 

I thought we were just going fishin'  lol

A Friday evening get together to meet everybody is a great idea. We could fish near the harbor Friday and pull lines by 9-9:30. Whit do you know if we need to reserve the pit? Can anybody bring some wood?

You old codgers are starting to sound just like caznik.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Tim,
I'll go down and do some scouting around near the launch area. I don't think you can reserve the fire pit, but I'll find out. We do need a Plan B in case of weather.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

HEy I can bring firewood i have lots of it sounds like fun maybe some one can get there a little early to reserve the pit i can give my cell# so you can call tim and i out on the water then we can come in to meet up with everyone. caznik why don't you just take a 1/2day off so you can join us friday eve? man i can't wait to get up there a slam some big tunas!! so as of right now these are the teams I have signed up; TEAM 1 trout tracker/steinfishski,TEAM 2 caznik/buddys,TEAM 3 Trapper/buddy,TEAM 4danno9\whit1,TEAM 5 toto\buddy. that is all i have confirmed so far for the tourney so we need 5 more boats as right now there will be 100.00 in the pot and 50.00 for big fish we can decide how to divide the pot at the tourney.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Dont party without the crazy CAZZZZZZNIK. I wish I could go fishing Friday night too. So Tim how many boats are in it so far. I know we have 3 for sure. #1 Caznik, Trapper,and Trout Tracker. Right now my crew is giving me a bunch bull, they keep telling me that they dont know if they can go or not. If they dont tell me before the week we go I might have to put a posting up. Any wild women like to fish with a crazy cazzzzzzzzzz.(ya right) my wife go nuts. But I will have a team for sure..............CAZNIK


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

That sounds like a good idea. I don't think getting any wood will be a problem, we could always go to DANN09's place a tear off a wall or two, plenty of firewood there.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

I see you live at Benzonia. i am going to Frankfort this weekend to go fishing. Have you been fishing on the big lake there at all and if you have can you give me some kind of fishing report for me. Thanks CAZZZZZZNIKKKK


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I most likely won't miss a log or two but let Me know how you do getting by MY wife and her 44 Mag. It's dark up on that hill and that 44 is never far away. Just kidding.
Hey cazzzzz Me and Whit will be on the water out of Frankfort friday morning and again mabe sunday stop by for some fishin info I'll send You a PM with directions
George


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

I will be up there sometime Friday and I hope I can fish soon as possible. You see we are going up there for our 18th anniversary, so I have to keep the woman happy  . She dont like to fish out on the big lake so my mom and dad is going up there to and they will fish with me. What is your handle you call your self on the radio. Mine is CAZNIK and I will be on channel 68. We are staying at the R/R motel there at Frankfort. I love going to Frankfort, lots of big fish.........Hope to talk to you on the radio and give out fishing reports............CAZNIK  Also I will be fishing Saturday morning if I can sneek away from the wife..


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Toto,
You are treading on very shaky ground my friend. Your suggestion of utilizing the finely finished wood in Danno's hilltop home would bring out the unending ire of Mrs. Danno. She spent a lot of time sanding, staining, and otherwise preparing the wood for installation. She's a pretty gal, but I'm sure she would not take kindly to any such idea..........LOL!

Wood will be no problem. I can bring some down as well as get their early to fire pit sit.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Hey Caznik. The name of my boat is "My Munnee". We will be off the water befor noon fri. but stop by and I'll give You the latest report. Make sure You have some Fishcatchers (hootchi mamas) and flys or cut bait rigs. They been working this past week I've been told.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Hi caz, I'll probably go out tonite, weather permitting. With only a 14' I have to be careful where and when I go.

DANN09 of course I was only kidding, I wouldn't really need 2 walls. And besides that, I am not THAT fond of a 44 magnum


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Toto, I might be going out by myself sat. Give me a call fri. if your interested.
TTYL George


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

I may have a news paper reporter that I know that works at Manistee come over and take pictures and wright a story on the winners. i will let you guys know if SHE is going to be there.........................CAZZZZZZZZZZZ Nik


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Caz,
Give her a call, but I'll tell you that I intend to write and submit for publication an article on the outing.
Whit


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I do need a favor, or a solution to a problem. Assuming I get some fish, and knowing that we are camping, what do I do with my fish? If anyone wants them that would be great, any other solutions?


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey Toto there is fish cleaning station right at the launch we fillet them up and pack them in ice they will last several days till you get back home or i am sure somebody will take them.can't wait to get out there!!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I quess they'll be okay on ice for a couple of days, thanks tt


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Bill,
I'll take your fish home and put them in the freezer for you. You can pick them up on your way back home.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

A STORY! I hope the headline reads:

"Local club fishermen combined catch sets new tournament weight records in Manistee ."

no, not from all the eating. 

I'd better cross my eyes and dot my t's.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Thanks for the info Whit. Perfect directions. I have a request of anyone who might be willing. If I end up bringing the motorhome up, could I burden one of you guys to launch my boat. Rig can pull the boat but I imagine it would be quite tricky trying to launch with it. 

If we want we can use the rig as a home base. Showers, cooking, breakfast etc. I imagine the coffee maker might be a hot commodity! I'll also have an extra bed and some one can sleep on the floor in a bag if you like. Me casa is su casa. Only drawback is I snore like a rabid rhino so be forewarned.

Tim, any chance I could borrow one of your outdated fireline dipsey rods. Still only have 5 rods. I'd be more than happy to share my winnings with you 

Larry, this is still just a fun trip with the turney being an extra bonus right? My main goal is to go up and catch as many fish possible and have everyone in our group do the same. Free flow of info on the radio and all. Just hope those greedy up north guys don't hold all the hot spots Of course if we find a hot pattern we'll have to develop some kind of code on Friday night.

Thanks again for the open invitation guys.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Yes the main thing is fun and sharing info i hope that this will be the first lake michigan tourney that all participants share info while fishing! thats why we made the entry fee so low so there isn't alot of money at stake just some good bragging rights I am looking forward most to some good comradery and some good fish catching and the money will be just a bonus. I will have a extra dipsy setup for you to borrow as we will probablybe using tims wire setups and i will have my 2nd dipsey rod ready as a back up. or i have a extra rigger rod setup if you would prefer a rigger setup.just let me know


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Hey Trout Tracker just a little up-date to the team info. Team #4 will include Whit1, ToTo, and Me. We will share all fishing info on the water. I will personaly put my reputation has a regestered member of this site as to the truth of all information and I'm sure Whit and ToTo will vouch for My reputation.
George


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Sounds good to me to, lets just all have fun. And all talk on the radio like it was no turney. fish onnnnnnnnnnnnn see ya.........cazzzzzzzzzzz atackkkkkkkkkkkk Oh Larry I think I may have Tim scared of me now..............


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

No problem Tom. I have 4 rods you are welcome to use. You may want to use Larry's setup as his has a line counter. Mine is a penn 209 w/30 lb fireline and 20lb mono backer which has served me well. I'll take you up on your spare sleeping spot and I'll help you launch sometime after 2pm. lol BTW you can keep your winnings. 

Let me know for sure what you need me to bring and it will be there. Tim

As far as sharing info, a generic color or pattern, and how far down it is fished goes a long way without the crowds swarming in on you. Giving away fow is ok, but too many details and you will draw heavy crowds which would be unwanted by anyone. Bring your cellphone for more privacy and sharing locational info.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey Tim be a fisherman now. Its a fun turney and noooooooo cell phones, you dont want to be like those charter boats now do ya, thats what they use now. Just we all share info and who cares about the money. I will share all my info with anyone that gets in the turney here. I am going up there to meet ya guys and catch alot of fish. I hope  I dont want to see anyone get skunked out there now. Last year Traout Tacker and I was up there I boated 7 fish be4 he even got 1 in the boat. Its just all luck to me, thats probly why they call it fishing. No cell phone fishing, thats not cool................ If any thing us southern boys should gang up on these yankees..........yeeee heeeee heeeeee.................got to go fish onnnnnn.CAZZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

LMAO caznik.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Thanks Tim and Larry,
I'll take Larry up on the line counter dipsey set up. Only need one. Guess I'll have to check the line before I put it down for any "accidental " nicks 

Tim, consider your spot on the dinette bed as reserved. Bed is built for a 5 1/2 foot person but if you lie crossways it works great.

Rig also has plenty of lockable storage space for anyone who wants to store their gear to keep tempted hands away at night. I grew up in metro Detroit so that sort of thing is ingrained in me. Not sure if it will be neccessary up in Manistee but the offer stands


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

I suppose we could just decide on saturday morning a station on the radio that we could monitor if we want to share information with each other to help everybody get into some of these tunas. 
Looking forward to fishing Manstiee, but this will be the first time I have fished out of this port. I would guess that at this time of the year the salmon should be out in front of the pier heads or is there certain areas that I should look to run to in the big lake?
I have a 19' lund so was kind of wondering if the winds have the big lake kicked up is there a harbor to fish inside of or do most guys go up into Manistee lake and fish? I have been through Manistee a number of times, but just never had the chance to fish out there, I usually fish out of Frankfort.

Good Luck and Good Fishing
Tim


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Danno's Reputation? Uhhh! Errr! Hmmm!
OK!....LOL!........Sorry George I couldn't resist.

I must make note gentlemen, that because Danno, Toto, and I are a bit more chronologically experienced than the rest of you (I think) we will brook no insults concerning "the three greybeards in MunneeII", hidden or otherwise. LOL!


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey whit thanks for clarifying that toto is fishing with you guys so that makes 8 teams not 9 right? so we have room for 2 more teams. I think we will pick a channelmthat isn't busy with other fishermen so we can all share info and and keep a play by play of each others fish. this is going to be cool!1 more week!!!


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey guys catfishhoge just PM'd and he will probably join us for the tourney but he doesn't have a partner so wondering if one of the boats with 3 guys would want to jump in with catfishhoge? just send him a PM or post on here. thanks.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Ok fella's, I'm going to join you for the tourny. I will bring something for the potluck. Butch has mentioned going as first mate. All he needs to do is confirm and he has a ride! I can carry one more comfortably if needed. Lund 1775 pro V deluxe.

Can't wait to fish with you guy's

Rick

Is that ten boat's yet?


----------

